# Spinning- Finished spinning the blended blue fiber



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Two skeins about 5.5 Oz's each, washed, weighed, and ready.
Worsted weight with some subtle thick/thin going on...not on purpose. I feel it will give some soft texture to the fabric knitted with this This has been a great learning experience!

These pictures dont quite show all the lovely shades of blue, so I'm also reposting the pic from my 'got fiber?' topic. Which might give give a better idea.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty they are my favorite colors. So nicely spun to.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty. I like the colors and your spinning looks great.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully spun yarn... that color is very very pretty! Love it..


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks so lovely and soft


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This will make something lovely and warm. Beautiful yarn!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love it, looks like denim!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Kentucky colors....beautiful job!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Very pretty! I need take the plunge and start plying my yarns. I love single ply yarn so haven't felt the need to ply, but after seeing your yarn, I want to learn!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

crazychickenlady said:


> Very pretty! I need take the plunge and start plying my yarns. I love single ply yarn so haven't felt the need to ply, but after seeing your yarn, I want to learn!


Come on in the water is fine!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So lovely!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful yarn. Show us what you make with it down the road!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Show us what you make with it down the road!


Thanks, but, I'll be selling this..and probably most that I spin for now. I'm so chuffed about spinning that I'm finding it hard to knit... Eventually I'm sure that I will spin for myself. ????????????????????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Thanks, but, I'll be selling this..and probably most that I spin for now. I'm so chuffed about spinning that I'm finding it hard to knit... Eventually I'm sure that I will spin for myself. ????????????????????


Sell it on our selling post. It is wonderful sure it will go fast.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Sell it on our selling post. It is wonderful sure it will go fast.


Yes as soon as I get a better picture that shows all the shades of blues. Think I should use my real camera.. Where is it. Plus put in some mailing supplies... 
LOL @ myself, I'm making it sound like work, eh?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty, love it


----------

